# Jonesy Rare Aged Port



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Has any one else had this Port, it pretty good for the price. there's a review for it on Humibase.com this is the link to the review Jonesy Rare Aged Port


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't tried it but, the Holidays are coming and that's when I like to try some unusual beverages.....:new_all_coholic:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

for the price 9-15 a bottle it worth a try for sure


----------

